# Utah Brand Inspection?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I would call one of the brand inspectors for your area to get the specifics for Utah.

In either WY or MT, I wouldn't dream of buying a horse without a brand inspection. 

Not your fault that is wasn't done right, though. There may even be parts of UT that don't require it. Always a good area to sell stolen stock. Like SD up in my region.  

Still, if you plan to travel, a brand inspection is never questioned should you get stopped or have to go through a weigh station. I bet one of the brand inspectors in your area would be happy to help you figure out what would best suit you. 

I also like the lifetime travel permit so I can move horses around as I need them.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep , you need Brand inspections for your horses in Utah also. Plus, living in Wyoming, they have done some changing and updating the laws concerning brand inspecitions..... Call state brand inspector in Utah.


----------



## aimeeleigh (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't worry about being fined... it's the seller who could potentially be in hot water for not having the brand inspection taken care of at the time of sale. 

I was in your same position not too long ago... I wasn't aware of the brand inspection laws either. I had a bill of sale for my gelding, but didn't get a brand inspection when I purchased him. I called my local inspector and explained the situation (Bills of sale don't mean squat in Utah). I then had to contact the seller of my gelding.. wellllllll come to find out, the reason the seller didn't have the brand inspection done was because the person who sold her the horse also didn't have a brand inspection taken care of. So technically she didn't have proof that she was the official owner even though she had a bill of sale too. We never could get ahold of the original seller... so finally my inspector made an exception and finally did an inspection for me as the legal owner.

Some things that may help are official registration papers in your name and history of vet records. Your brand inspector should be able to help you through it... trust me, you aren't the first (or last) person in this position!  Just ensure you always have a brand inspection done when purchasing from here on out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cody James, Bureau Chief
(801) 538-7166 
(801) 538-7169 fax

Anna Marie Vail, Deputy Bureau Chief
(801) 538-7142

Horse ownership inspection is required:

Before moving the horse out of state, whether or not a change of ownership is involved (see exception below)
Before selling the horse at auction
When the horse is sold at private treaty

Please call your local Brand Inspector at least 24 hours in advance to schedule an inspection. Brand inspections are conducted only during daylight hours.

Transportation Rule - Owner/Transporter must have an official Brand Inspection Certificate or other acceptable proof of ownership in his/her possession.

A Yearly Travel Permit or Lifetime Travel Permit may be issued instead of a Brand Inspection Certificate.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Colorado also has very strict Brand Inspection laws. I remember one time when I was standing several stallions in Western Colorado, I had a client from Wyoming that booked two very good mares to one of my stallions. One of the mares was in heat and their Vet told them that horse needed to be bred within 24 hours. We told them we would still breed her that afternoon or evening when they got there. The breeding contracts had been returned and they plainly said to please bring a brand inspection paper with them if they were from an state that did brand inspections. Colorado was tougher on that than on having current Coggins papers for each horse.

Well, they left their home in Wyoming without getting a brand inspection. They were stopped at Baggs - just north of Craig, Colorado. The two mares were seized and locked in local rancher's corral and 4 days later they arrived, obviously way past breeding time for the one mare. 

I could not believe, when I moved to OK from CO that there were no brand inspector or any brand laws here in OK with many times more horses and cattle here than in CO. I was told that part of the reason the Intermountain states were so strict on brand laws is because of the Tailor Grazing Act and all of the Public Lands (BLM and National Forest) that are open for grazing permits and so accessible for theft. Not one critter is supposed to be moved or change ownership without accompanying paperwork from the brand office.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

As a practical matter you want to have this done. States that are more strict on this sort of thing are also a little easier to recover stolen livestock in for Law Enforcement. 

It sounds odd that in 2016 that there would be cattle and horse thieves. On the other hand these are two things a scumbag can steal and make good money on in a quick turnaround sale that doesn't ask questions.

For that matter. If you have property that you keep livestock on make sure people come by at irregular times to check on it. The thieves aren't stupid, people who come out once a week to check cows/horses at a specific time are easy targets. In the news all the time here in TX. 

It should go pretty easy for you, and worth the trouble in my opinion.


----------

